# XM Calls Cingular for Streaming Tunes



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The nation's largest satellite radio company has paired with the largest wireless carrier for a deal to bring scores of music to cellphones everywhere. In a new deal announced this week, XM and Cingular Wireless have entered an agreement that will stream 25 satellite radio channels to the wireless company's handsets.

Beginning Monday, Nov. 6, Cingular customers will be able to listen to some of XM's most popular channels through the XM Radio Mobile service for $8.99/month.

According to the companies, the channels that will be available through the new service include the 70s, 80s, and 90s decades channels, Top 20 on 20 (top hits), Lucy (classic alternative), The City (hip hop/R&B), XMU (indie rock), Bluesville (blues), America (classic country), and Viva (latin pop).

In addition, XM will deliver data to the handsets allowing subscribers to view song titles, artists and album names while listening on several compatible devices. The XM Radio Mobile application was developed by MobiTV.

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Wow that is really lame. For $4 a month more you can get the entire service and not worry about it dropping off in the middle of nowhere. Cell phones are for talking on, not listening to music.


----------

